# Maccabee's First Haircut



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee has had a busy 24 hours. Last night he attended his first puppy class (I'll post about it in another thread) and today he had his first haircut.

The groomer only trimmed his feet, face/head and sanitary (plus nails, ears, etc). I'm not 100% sure how I feel about it. Do his "cheeks" look too poofy?

I included the last picture so you can see how the trimmed areas blend with his untrimmed body.

The groomer provided a "Grooming Report Card" at pick-up, which includes comments on: condition of coat, condition of ears, condition of teeth, condition of eyes, and behavior. They were very nice, got him out within a reasonable amount of time, and I think did a decent job. My only disappointments were he had to be taken back to shave a little higher up on his belly (not really their fault) and he has a small irritated spot where his belly skin and leg skin meet. The groomer said she thinks it is from the brush, but i think it is from the clipper. My neighbor has used them for years and has never had a problem. They did put neosporin or some other ointment on the irritated spot.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he looks adorable. I love his little chipmunk cheeks!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

He looks wonderful, a real handsome "little dude".


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

very cute. love his color; is he a charcoal grey? How old is he?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He looks darling! Very squeezable!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Linda, Maccabee is black with white markings on his chin and chest, and tan on his legs/feet. The area on his snout, near his nose, is beginning to change to tan. He'll be 5 months next week.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think he looks adorable, Laurie! If you are thinking of keeping him long, I wouldn't let them trim his moustache and beard again, but if you are planning on a puppy cut, I think he looks really cute! 

As far as the razor burn is concerned, Kodi has had trouble with that a couple of times, once by the vet when he was neutered, and once by the groomer when he was bouncing around and HE bumped into the clippers. They have so little hair on their belly to start with that there is not much protection against the clippers. My groomer tries very hard not to let the clippers touch his skin, because she knows how sensitive his skin is. 

I'd be careful of neosporin or other ointments, because he may try to lick it off. (he may lick the area anyway, because it itches!)


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> I think he looks adorable, Laurie! If you are thinking of keeping him long, I wouldn't let them trim his moustache and beard again, but if you are planning on a puppy cut, I think he looks really cute!
> 
> As far as the razor burn is concerned, Kodi has had trouble with that a couple of times, once by the vet when he was neutered, and once by the groomer when he was bouncing around and HE bumped into the clippers. They have so little hair on their belly to start with that there is not much protection against the clippers. My groomer tries very hard not to let the clippers touch his skin, because she knows how sensitive his skin is.
> 
> I'd be careful of neosporin or other ointments, because he may try to lick it off. (he may lick the area anyway, because it itches!)


I plan to keep Maccabee in a puppy cut. What he really needed today was a trim for his head/face.

Now that his hairy feet are visible again, I will try to keep up with that on my own (although it is funny to see him slide across the floor when he goes after a ball). I've shaved his belly before and I am fairly comfortable doing that. If I keep up with the easy things we'll be okay to go a bit long in the other areas between groomings.

When Maccabee was bitten by the tick, Pam suggested putting Neosporin on the area if he ever gets bitten again. So, I assume Neosporin is safe for our fur babies.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! I love it!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

That little one is absolutely the most huggable little thing...he must be a lot of fun at this age. Is this his first haircut? He almost looks like a chocolate in some of the pictures.

My little one looks like a wild women...her hair seems to be all different lengths and it is certainly the wind blown Look. Not sure if I should trim it this early!

Enjoy that sweetie
Estelle and the Bella Sisters


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a doll...!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> When Maccabee was bitten by the tick, Pam suggested putting Neosporin on the area if he ever gets bitten again. So, I assume Neosporin is safe for our fur babies.


Good to know!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He looks adorable!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

He looks SUPER cute!! He looks like a doll!

Some dogs have sensitive skin no matter how careful you are with the clippers. I use diaper rash cream on closely shaved areas. I use this one: http://buttpaste.com/ButtPasteNatural.php - the "all natural" one. I rub it on spots that have been clippered closely. Groomers use a #10 blade for sanitary (stomach and anus) - I use a #40 blade (surgical blade) on my poodle's face. Right now he is in a Bedlingtom Terrier trim so I have been using a #40 on his face, neck, ears, and tail. After each close shave, I rub the diaper cream on the spots and no irritation at all. I also use a #30 on his stomach. If he does get any irritation, it's by the tuck-up, the stretchy part of the skin near his stomach and legs. It's very sensitive there. The cream helps a lot! I haven't had issues with him licking it off or getting sick from it.

Btw - I do not use blades that close on my clients! Only a #10 for them.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

eace:*He looks terrific!!*


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

He looks adorable and that face makes me want to hug him tight and don't let go.
But all that silky hair gone makes me want to cry. He has such beautiful silky hair that is a shame to cut it!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> He looks SUPER cute!! He looks like a doll!
> 
> If he does get any irritation, it's by the tuck-up, the stretchy part of the skin near his stomach and legs. It's very sensitive there.


Thanks! And, that is EXACTLY where Maccabee's skin is irritated.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Great job! I love it!


One of the pictures I took with me was the pic of Dexter in your signature line!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is beautiful! The cut looks great so you can see those gorgeous eyes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Thanks! And, that is EXACTLY where Maccabee's skin is irritated.


Just ask the groomer next time to hold the clippers a little way away from the skin, and not bother getting it quite so short. This is what my groomer does. She's able to get it short enough to do the job, without touching the clippers to his skin.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> He looks adorable and that face makes me want to hug him tight and don't let go.
> But all that silky hair gone makes me want to cry. He has such beautiful silky hair that is a shame to cut it!


I agree. I'll understand if she decides to keep him short, but there will be a tear or two for that beautiful, silky coat!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's just too cute.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks so cute! I love his adoring eyes.


----------

